# DTG and Gildan T shirt



## tchandler52 (Sep 17, 2012)

Has anyone gotten good results using a black gildan tshirt with dtg printing ?


----------



## danslave (Jun 26, 2013)

No. Most of my walk-in customers come in requesting Gildan, mainly because of price and that's what screen printers seem to use a lot of. Took me a while to realize that the shirt was not a good fit for DTG.


----------



## tchandler52 (Sep 17, 2012)

I am new to dtg and just not having good results. I have come to the conclusion that now it has to be the gildan shirts I have been using. I am going to try a different brand.


----------



## danslave (Jun 26, 2013)

I have gotten great results with Hanes Nano. I think if you stick with a ringspun cotton shirt you should be good.

You may also be having a pretreatment issue. I am still new at this too and getting the amount of pretreat down is the toughest part of DTG printing.


----------



## metalbone (Sep 7, 2013)

I had some older Gildan's that printed fine. I haven't ordered Gildan in a long time, but I have two Sand color coming in Monday to print samples to. Will see how they turn out. 

The main problem I see is that Gildan has the best color selection around and for instance the Sand, Tan and Natural colors seem to vary from brand to brand which is really annoying.


----------



## tchandler52 (Sep 17, 2012)

I printed a white gildan shirt that has came out ok. I just cant get the black gildan shirt to come out with the picture quality that I have seen others print.


----------



## binki (Jul 16, 2006)

The best results we ever got on dtg was with American Apparel.


----------



## spiderx1 (Oct 12, 2009)

Gildan started treating their shirts a year or so ago. This makes them highly unreliable for DTG. Besides to loose a weave. Cotton Heritage or Keya work well. Art is only as good as the canvas. 

Sent from my SCH-I605 using T-Shirt Forums


----------



## ernti (Nov 14, 2012)

I print on their Heavy cotton tee,which is not
made for DTG of course,because it's not 
ring spun,but i have very good results,
because it needs a lot of p.t. to get 
good washability.
I also print on their 6400 ring spun,and
the amount of pt,that these require,is 
wayyyy lesss than the heavy cotton tee.
A little bit more,and you have washability
problems.
Really, i don't spray them with the Wagner
more than 3 sec.
The heavy cotton,on the other hand,is very 
forgiving with the pt,and somebody has to 
really spray a lot to have washability issues.
I do wash tests ALL the time,hand wash, machine
wash,hot and cold water,washing powder,washing
gel, anything that i can think.
If the pt is spot on i have excellent results on 
printing and washability.


----------



## Teez310 (Nov 10, 2010)

Are you talking about a gildan 5000 or 2000? 2000 you can still get a great print out of it. 5000 the weave is way too loose and even on a 5000 white I think its not very good. But then again.. some people are fine with it depending on the graphic.


----------



## tchandler52 (Sep 17, 2012)

Im talking about the gildan 6.1 ounce g2000 or is it g2030 I see that is is preshrunk but not ring spun.


----------



## tchandler52 (Sep 17, 2012)

I will be ordering some of the keya shirts very soon.


----------



## Teez310 (Nov 10, 2010)

I also forgot to ask what machine you have but Ive been able to get good results on 2000s on my neoflex. If you can get Keya thats great since its a ringspun option and even on par with price to a 2000. They are too far for me though. 

But just in case you have a few 2000s left over, I start at 18 grams of PT and brush down the fibers before drying the PT.


----------



## tchandler52 (Sep 17, 2012)

I have the anajet sprint with the wagner sprayer and image armor pretreatment.


----------

